# Rhinestone Newbie withs some questions



## alreilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am new around here so please forgive me if my questions have been asked before. You are more than welcome to point me in a direction of a thread with the answers ;-)

I recently got a bug up my tushie to want to rhinestone shirts/pants/etc and decided that doing it by hand was out of the questions. I also didn't like the different motifs I saw and want to make my own. I have a doll clothing business (and custom kids clothing too) and this would be an awesome addition. 

But I'm not 100% sure where to start, what I need, etc. I have the Cricut Expression and I see from another post on here that the software Sure Cuts A Lot now does rhinestone designs. I don't currently own the software but I can happily buy it. I have also heard that the Silhouette SD Machine also does rhinestone designs but from what I can tell the software that comes with it doesn't allow you to design your own (although I think you can use SCAL with it). 

Anyway - my first question is ... is there anything I need to know to create a design on SCAL (other than the actual how to do it - I think I got that... but any hints/tricks for a newbie)

Then cutting the design.... can you use template material in the Cricut Expressions? If yes which ones? I see "sticky flock" being mentioned over and over on different store sites and I wasn't sure if the Expression would cut that OR if that is even the stuff to get. So do I want sticky flock for the template or are there others out there that are better?

Which brings me to - what all do I need to get started? I don't plan to produce anything on a hughly large scale but I plan to do several designs and 5-10 of each design (for both 18" dolls and kids sizes). I see a bunch of the stick flock start kits (with workspaces) but they are pricey - do I really need those? Are the helpful? etc? What all do I need to get started?

And lastly, if it's not again forum rules ... please tell me your preferred place to buy supplies. I'm in the US.

Hmmm ok I think that startes me off. If you are still reading - thanks! I just think adding a bit of sparkle to some of my products will take them to the next level and I'm hoping this is the way to do that. 

Thanks in advance for your reply
Cheers


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheers - sure you not in the UK
So with what you are asking if you fine sticky flock expensive - they are at the lower end of the solution set. Contact DevineBling on this site and ask her about some of your questions. I have tried that process, Ioline Crystal Press, and the Total Graphics system. but for what you need maybe they are not worth your investment. If you use Corel and know or learn the blend tool. You can make your own templates and lay them out on a paper template and mask them. A few steps in between but doing without cutting a template. Your post probably needs to mention if you have any equipment so others can give you a better answer. Lastly, did not want to kill your dream up front, if you are marketing to children - there are strict laws about rhinestone use due to lead content. You will need to spend extra to use the stones without the lead or low lead. You might want to consider sequins. All the best.


----------



## alreilly (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL yeah not from the UK... from the Bronx originally ;-) 

And nope - I have no other equipment. I have the Cricut Expressions Die Cut machine - that's about it. I had just saw that the new SCAL software allowed you to design rhinestone templates and that got me thinking. (I actually don't even have the software beyond the trial I'm working with - I plan to buy it for other purposes but just haven't needed it yet). 

I have put rhinetones on with a hand wand - but we're talking one or two... not a whole set - so this was very interesting to me and hence the questions!

eta... yeah i know about the low lead ones and needing them... just have to find a good price for them


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

HIya,
well you came to the right place.There are many options for cutters,there are many options for software.I had purchased my knk groove e from forum member SandyMcc. IMO you cant beat the customer service and support she provides.Hands down she is top notch.Aslo voted most helpfull forum member!My cutter came with the software.$599 It is fine for what I have been doing so far.
Ok so as far as dolls and kids clothes...uhh you may wana stay away from rhinestones.they contain lead.There is however a great alternative called poor mans bling.Basically all it is is holgraphic or glitter foil.you design just as you would for rhinestones but instead of cutting a template you are cutting the heat transfer foil.http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t140261.html


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

alreilly said:


> Hello everyone, I am new around here so please forgive me if my questions have been asked before. You are more than welcome to point me in a direction of a thread with the answers ;-)
> 
> I recently got a bug up my tushie to want to rhinestone shirts/pants/etc and decided that doing it by hand was out of the questions. I also didn't like the different motifs I saw and want to make my own. I have a doll clothing business (and custom kids clothing too) and this would be an awesome addition.


Congratulations on catching the bling bug! LOL




alreilly said:


> But I'm not 100% sure where to start, what I need, etc. I have the Cricut Expression and I see from another post on here that the software Sure Cuts A Lot now does rhinestone designs. I don't currently own the software but I can happily buy it. I have also heard that the Silhouette SD Machine also does rhinestone designs but from what I can tell the software that comes with it doesn't allow you to design your own (although I think you can use SCAL with it).


There is a software called Fairy Cut that does rhinestone design and works with Cricut cutters.



alreilly said:


> Anyway - my first question is ... is there anything I need to know to create a design on SCAL (other than the actual how to do it - I think I got that... but any hints/tricks for a newbie)
> 
> Then cutting the design.... can you use template material in the Cricut Expressions? If yes which ones? I see "sticky flock" being mentioned over and over on different store sites and I wasn't sure if the Expression would cut that OR if that is even the stuff to get. So do I want sticky flock for the template or are there others out there that are better?


Sticky Flock can be cut with your Cricut cutter. You use high pressure and do 2 passes.



alreilly said:


> Which brings me to - what all do I need to get started? I don't plan to produce anything on a hughly large scale but I plan to do several designs and 5-10 of each design (for both 18" dolls and kids sizes). I see a bunch of the stick flock start kits (with workspaces) but they are pricey - do I really need those? Are the helpful? etc? What all do I need to get started?


You can make your own workstation by buying a sheet of Sticky Flock and sticking it to any hard surface. You can use a small dry erase board if you would like.



alreilly said:


> And lastly, if it's not again forum rules ... please tell me your preferred place to buy supplies. I'm in the US.
> 
> Hmmm ok I think that startes me off. If you are still reading - thanks! I just think adding a bit of sparkle to some of my products will take them to the next level and I'm hoping this is the way to do that.
> 
> ...


Have fun!!! We're here to help and answer any questions you might have!


----------



## alreilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help so far... ok more questions. I think I saw some video somewhere that they used an acrylic board and put their cut-out template on that. Is there a pro-con to using the sticky flock over the "green" color template?

Also I have a Mac so I don't see that the Fairy Cut will work. 

And as for kid's products - from what I can tell the Rhinestuds are lead free.... does that jive with what you all know? I am ok with rhinestuds over rhinestones as long as they 'act' the same when to apply them.


----------



## alreilly (Feb 24, 2011)

ok one more questions (sorry) ... any suggestions on an inexpensive heat press that works well (for t-shirt with rhinestone/rhinestud application)


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Rhinestuds will act the same when you apply them. They just take about 1/2 the heat because the metal heats up pretty quickly. A pro to using the "green" template material is that it is cheaper than the sticky flock. The con is you need to put it on a backer board and that makes it a lot tougher to store lots of templates. The sticky flock templates are easier to store, I'm told, because they are flatter and require no backer board. Since you mentioned that you were only doing a few designs, I would go with the more economical method of the "green" template material.

Have fun


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Rhinestuds will act the same when you apply them. They just take about 1/2 the heat because the metal heats up pretty quickly. A pro to using the "green" template material is that it is cheaper than the sticky flock. The con is you need to put it on a backer board and that makes it a lot tougher to store lots of templates. The sticky flock templates are easier to store, I'm told, because they are flatter and require no backer board. Since you mentioned that you were only doing a few designs, I would go with the more economical method of the "green" template material.
> 
> Have fun


Another pro is that you can layer several templates together.  So if you have a child's name and want to add a crown above it and a wand below it, you just stick the Sticky Flock templates on top of each other and can make one transfer at one time. It will save you time.


----------



## Necess by Nita (Feb 26, 2011)

I too am new to the forum and also have a Cricut Expression. I also have the SCAL program and think I have that part figured out. I bought the SGS brand of green template material and can't seem to get my cricut machine to cut through all they way. My settings are Speed Medium Pressure Medium Blade depth 6 and muticut x4. The material does not cut all the way through and I have to remove the holes by hand, and sometimes the holes don't "line up" with the multi cut. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you all for this post. I recently started researching the Expressions Circuit Cutter. You all have managed to answer all questions that I had. This is why I love this forum. Thanks again!


----------

